# Normal?



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

Today when I got home from school I went to water my grow out tank(10 gallon w/ no top) And as I am watering I see my green tree frog in there. I know that is normal, but he was green, and he usually is a reddish brown type of gtf. I put him back in my main tank(guess he hopped out) and he is starting to turn back to the brownish. Is this normal?


----------

